# How do I weed out THIS wave of spam?

## audiodef

One of my inboxes has been getting a lot of spam in these two forms:

Screenshot 1

Screenshot 2

Has anyone else been getting this crap, and does anyone know of an RBL I could add to my server's list that would weed this BS out?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

audiodef,

I use spamdyke and grey listing.

That is, the first attempt to send me a message is met with a transient error but it is remembered.

The retry is permitted.  Spammers almost never do retries.

----------

## audiodef

Thanks, Neddy. I'm using postfix, though. While looking for spamdyke + postfix, I came across the Spamhaus BL, so I'm going to see if adding 

```

reject_rbl_client zen.spamhaus.org

```

to my main.cf helps.

----------

## jnicol

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Thanks, Neddy. I'm using postfix, though. While looking for spamdyke + postfix, I came across the Spamhaus BL, so I'm going to see if adding 
> 
> ```
> 
> reject_rbl_client zen.spamhaus.org
> ...

 

I use Postgray, it works great!

----------

## freke

mail-filter/sqlgrey for grey-listing

and

mail-filter/policyd-weight for ie. rbl-checking for me.

Also using net-dns/rbldnsd to simply drop connections from certain countries I don't want mail from....

----------

## audiodef

Thanks for the suggestions! I found postgrey just before coming back to this thread. I looked up sqlgrey, and both packages seem about equal, so I'll try postgrey.

----------

## audiodef

Hm, postgrey worked a little too well. The second I uninstalled it (because I couldn't get postfix to simply not use it), a bunch of expected valid email came bulldozing through. 

Are there options to make postgrey lighten up a little?

----------

